# Subcontractor Questions



## PerezroofingOK (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, my name is Raul and I'm located in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. I have a full Roofing crew with truck/trailer. Licensed & Insured. My question is regarding getting Jobs from the contractors. I want to know how to get in touch with contractors and also how to approach the contractor.
Can I simply walk in companies & offer my services(handing them my business card with letter stating info/pricing)?
Can I call up there and just tell them that I'm looking for work? Any help is appreciated, thank you all


----------



## Southern Roof Ops (Mar 14, 2017)

Call and politely ask who is the decision maker is for this matter. Request email and/or contact information for this person. Then send an email to the decision maker introducing yourself and your company. Give bullet points on what services you would like to provide such as size and type of roofing work you would like to subcontract. Be sure to include whether or not you are insured with GL and WC. Ask for a very brief meeting to present yourself and your services that can be rendered. If no response in a week, then you could follow up by dropping by their office to meet and greet. A surprise visit will not always mean that you will get a face to face, as decision makers are usually very busy people. Wishing you luck.


----------



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

*if you are number 2 on enough lists*

the above is good advice. Keep working. If you can be number 2 on enough lists the number 1 roofer makes a mistake and you move into their spot. Use testimonials on your social media

good luck


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Always work with word of mouth


----------

